# Firstload Problem



## Henny (1 April 2009)

Hi Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Irgendjemand hat das Passwort meiner E-Mail Adresse herausgekriegt und mich bei [noparse]Firstload.de - Dein Access ins Usenet[/noparse] angemeldet. (Darauf habe ich das Passwort sofort geändert) Allerdings hat er einen falschen Namen (für mich) und falsche Konto Daten angegeben. Dies weiß ich daher dass gestern von Firstload eine Mahnung kam in der stand: Dass die bei der Anmeldung angegebene Bankverbindung nicht stimmen würde. Firstload will dass ich 94 Euro zahle, dies sehe ich aber nicht ein da ich mich auf dieser Seite zu 100% nicht angemeldet habe. Unter der E-Mail hat etwas von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen gestanden...Werden die versuchen das Geld einzuklagen? Ich habe denen schon mehrmals geschrieben dass ich mich da nciht angemeldet habe, die Mitarbeiter von Firstload meinten aber immer nur ich hätte ja auch die Bestätigungs E-Mail bestätigt. Was soll ich machen? Ich sehe einfach nicht ein 94 Euro für nichts zu bezahlen...Allerdings haben die auch nichts von mir außer meine E-Mail Adresse. Bitte helft mir. Ich habe mich da echt nicht angemeldet! (Bin 15, falls euch das hilft)
Vielen Dank


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: Firstload Problem*



Henny schrieb:


> (Bin 15, falls euch das hilft)


Mit 15 bist du beschränkt geschäftsfähig, d.h Verträge hängen  von der Zustimmung
 der  Eltern bzw Erziehungsberechtigten ab 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.



red mit ihnen, du wirst  nicht drumherum kommen und  zeig ihnen das


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Firstload Problem*

Und bitte in Zukunft sichere Passwörter verwenden.

Ein gutes Passwort soll immer mindestens 8 Stellen haben und möglichst eine Kombination aus Buchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen sein.

Ganz schlecht ist z.B.: "1234" oder "XXX" oder "Test" oder "abc" oder "Otto" oder "blau" oder "Opel" etc.

Gut ist z.B.: "aC$31X%K".

Wenn man sich Passwörter gar nicht merken kann, schreibt man sie in ein Notizbuch.
Oder man bildet Merksätze wie "*M*ein *H*ut, *d*er *h*at *3* *E*cken". Daraus wird dann das Passwort "MHdh3E$%" ($% noch hinten drangehängt), oder irgendwas anderes.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Strandhafer (12 August 2009)

*AW: Firstload Problem*

Unser Freund aus Östereich hat eine neue Werbemethode entdeckt, er meldet sich bei Anzeigenportalen an, siehe folgender Link:

http://marktplatz.nordclick.de/Produkte/Zu Verschenken/r141/

Die Redaktion weiß bereits Bescheid.


----------

